
Scientists Discovered ‘Mini-Computers’ in Human Neurons - moona3k
https://singularityhub.com/2020/01/14/scientists-discovered-mini-computers-in-human-neurons-and-thats-great-news-for-ai/
======
nobodyandproud
All this mass-parallel processing for the energy intake of a 100 watt bulb.

Not too shabby.

